

Google Sibyl: A system for large scale machine learning [pdf] - yarapavan
http://ladisworkshop.org/sites/default/files/LADIS%202010%20actual.pdf

======
dageroth
"Sibyl" is by the way from greek mythology and referred to a woman who could
predict the future, a prophetress. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sibyl>
Wikipedia mentions there were as many as 10 Sibyls, although it does not
mention that "the" sibyl was also famous for having predicted it's own
death... ;-)

------
agravier
Is there a video recoding of the talk?

------
akshayubhat
Interesting! There is an open source Apache Mahout project for doing machine
learning via hadoop. Also have a look at Vowpal wabbit an open source
framework for fast SGD for online learning.

Also another interesting point is their use of boosting, since i recently
attended a tech talk by facebook engineers where they told us that bagged
decision trees while predicting the friends for a user.

